# Bluray Special Editions w/Extras



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I've done a little looking on the net for special edition DVD and Bluray's that come with figurines, bookends, or other trinkets. I haven't been able to find a definitive source. I know there are more out there. Anyone know of any?

An example would be the Special Edition of Watchmen that comes with the Nite Owl Ship or the Lord of the Rings Extended editions that came with a book-end.

Maybe I/we can generate a top 10 or top 100 list here.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't know of a source for this, are there internet communities for this sort of thing? I'd assume it's more of a collecting passion than a HT/Movie thing so I really don't know where to start.


----------

